
Israel: amazing hub for amazing startups. Here 10 that deserve more attention - giulia_girardi
With more than 7,000 startups, Israel is considered the world’s second largest hub of entrepreneurship after the USA according to the Global Startup Ranking Ecosystem 2015. This result is quite impressive, especially if one considers that the country population adds up to only 8,5 million people.<p>An HBR research listed three main reasons underlying these astonishing results: the early role of military R&amp;D and the mandatory military service role in building entrepreneurial culture, good relations with the U.S. and the fact that early success breeds continued success.<p>The average funding round is $12.15 million according to the 2015 Annual Report on Startup and Venture Capital in Israel (only considering rounds above above $500,000) and foreign investors, China in particular, play an important role.<p>We decided to analyse this fascinating market and to highlight 10 startups that are growing under the radar. We believe they deserve to be discovered, and who knows, maybe one day they will become the champions of the world economy!<p>Why these companies?
These companies displayed exceptional performance on important success factors – strength of the team, size of the opportunity, competitive environment, etc. – while not being on the radar of investors and media websites.<p>Most competitions are biased towards companies that reached the largest number of milestones. We tried to avoid this bias, and reward companies on abnormal performance no matter their development stage.<p>The List
So here it is, the top 10 undiscovered startups from Israel:<p>1| Bwareit
BwareIT is an Israeli Startup that develops BrighTap water meter module and WADP- Water quality and consumption Analytic Data Platform (includes app and web services). BrighTap IOT water meter is standalone device attached to any standard water tap, pipe or hose and transforms them to a Smart device. In additional BrighTap module can be OEM to any device (Tab, Refrigerator, water Bar).  BwareIT combines unique and in-house developed analytic algorithm and turbine technology that measures water flow, with accuracy +&#x2F;- 4%.
brightap.com<p>2| VRPhysio
VRPhysio is making smart virtual reality devices for physiotherapy and preventive workout. VRPhysio aims to change the world of physiotherapy by turning home physiotherapy workout fun, easy with real time monitoring and biofeedback, accessible to both the user and the physiotherapist.<p>vrphysio.com<p>3| Apeo
Apeo allows you to create in seconds stylish looking polls from any device and share through any of your ongoing chats and social channels. The poll results are displayed in the app in real time. We sought out to introduce community wisdom to everyday life. Apeo lets you reach out to your wide audience or consult your inner circle – you’re in control. The answers are anonymous so you know you’re getting them right.<p>apeo.co<p>4| Fifth Dimension
Fifth Dimension fuses massive amounts of data, from any collection source, of any type and any format, and applies deep learning artificial intelligence to provide an accurate, holistic, automated intelligence. Applications include both security and defence and enterprise solutions.<p>5dimension.com<p>5| hoop
hoop is an iOS app and a video playground where people can connect and collaborate through “social video chains” — horizontal threads of short videos by various participants that are sorted by popularity. Chains evolve dynamically and can host video trends, challenges, collaborations and more.
hoop.mobi<p>6| Zeek
Zeek is on a mission to rescue $100 billion worth of unused gift cards and vouchers for users. Zeek is a web-based and app marketplace platform that allows users to buy gift vouchers for over 350 leading UK brands at discounted rates as well as sell their unwanted gift vouchers quickly and easily.<p>zeek.me<p>7| mmuze
With mmuze, messaging becomes the leading online shopping channel. mmuze personal shopping assistant bot-as-a service automatically connects to your catalog, chats with your customers, understands their needs, and leverage popular features and social trends intelligence to offer your best-fit products.<p>mmuze.com<p>8| Howazit
Howazit is a smart, simple, end­-to-­end customer communication platform. Comprised of a suite of products that make sure businesses are delivering on their brand promise, Howazit offers chat-­based collection of feedback, automated chat-­like support with the opportunity for up-selling, and advanced trigger-­based marketing engines.<p>howazit.com<p>9| Spaceek
Spaceek is a data driven company developing a complete system for navigating drivers efficiently to a parking spots and managing indoor and outdoor parking based on real-time data. We believe that considering the parking challenge, good decisions can only be taken based on accurate data and with a wide system approach.<p>spaceek.com<p>10| FunTasKid
ADHD children experience much difficulties in learning their daily tasks.
Get them dressed, clean their room, brush their teeth by themselves is an endless frustrating and challenging parent burden. That’s where Funtaskid mobile app comes in and transforms the boring daily routines into a fun game. Let them be independent getting them doing it on their own!
funtaskid.com<p>About Equidam
Equidam is the leading online valuation platform worldwide. More than 15.000 companies in 78 countries use Equidam to calculate, display and negotiate their valuation. Its algorithm combines the most used 5 valuation methods and benchmarks information with aggregated data across several industries to provide accurate valuations at 1&#x2F;10 the time of a standard valuation service.<p>Original post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.equidam.com&#x2F;top-israeli-startups-july-2016&#x2F;
======
DBCerigo
@FunTasKid: I hope we see can more software being made to help people work
more harmoniously with however their brains work, rather than trying to change
them to some norm...

------
brudgers
Because posts without URLs get penalized, it might be better to post a link to
the blog post. Good luck.

